# Ohio Wildlife Officer Charged With Federal Lacey Act Crimes



## Ohio News RSS (Mar 1, 2008)

Allan Wright, a state wildlife officer in southwest Ohio, has been charged with trafficking in and making false records for illegally harvested white-tailed deerMore...

More...


----------

